# Burnt TOC Bike



## fat tire trader (Aug 28, 2022)

This was in my workshop that burned to the ground in the end of June. I think it's from the early to mid 1890s. I don't know who made it. I think the crankset and headset parts are salvageable. I will cut it apart at the buyer's request to reduce shipping costs.


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 28, 2022)

Thats Hot


----------

